# Battery Charger



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

If you plug in your TT to your home (110), will it keep the TT's battery charged up. I have plugged it in for days and it seems to not charge the battery. Should I remove the battery and charge it?


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

daves700 said:


> I have plugged it in for days and it seems to not charge the battery. Should I remove the battery and charge it?


No. Sounds like something is not working right. Not enough info to troubleshoot from here.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

About how long would it take, pluged in to totaly charge it (from totaly dead) ?


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

daves700 said:


> I have plugged it in for days and it seems to not charge the battery.


It should be fully charged by now. Not sure what you mean by totally dead but if they maybe damaged if they were drain too far. If the voltage was not below 10.5vdc they should recharge.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

ok ... thank you for your help!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

You should have "Deep Cycle" battery/batteries in your Outback. Some dealers install regular starting batteries to save a few bucks. If you have deep cycle batteries, they wont be damaged by running them all the way down; that's what they're for. If you have a regular cranking/starting battery, it can be damaged by being brought too far down and then trying to charge it too fast. It'll warp the plates and cause them to short the cells internally. Your best bet is to remove the battery and charge it completely with a good quality battery charger. Use a deep cycle charger for a deep cycle battery, and don't fill the cells with water until the battery has charged for a few minutes. Then you can troubleshoot the converter/battery charging system with some confidence that the battery is not dragging the system down.

Be careful removing and reinstalling the battery, when you short them, they'll give you everything they've got in a hurry. Outback battery cables are not color coded like automotive battery cables. The only safe way to determine how to hook it back up is to see which cable is connected to the trailer's frame, and connect that cable to the battery's negative terminal.

Sorry for being so long winded, just don't want to see anybody get hurt.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------

